# X-ray micrographs of various chips



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are some x ray pics of some computer chips.


----------



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

More pics


----------



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

even more


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 28, 2007)

That's cool as hell. How did you take them ? Gives a good idea of the gold wiring inside. :wink:


----------



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

...with an x-ray microscope of course :wink: :wink: :wink: MEOW!


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 28, 2007)

I meant at work, Your shop ? 
You got one in the garage somewhere. :lol:


----------



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

at school....


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 28, 2007)

:wink: 

You a student ?


----------



## badastro (Aug 29, 2007)

yes...


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 29, 2007)

That's cool. What you studying to be ? How far along are you.


----------



## badastro (Aug 29, 2007)

electrical engineering in my senior year


----------



## Aristo (Aug 31, 2007)

Great pictures. 
Badastro...can you post a pic of the P2 that didnt show gold wires ( the one with aluminium ). A regular pic.


----------



## badastro (Aug 31, 2007)

It's not a P2, the picture is just named P2. Its just an ordinary pentium 1, the purple ceramic kind with the black cap. Pictures P1, P2, and P3 are all pictures of the same chip, the pentium 1.


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 15, 2009)

8)


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 16, 2009)

picture taken under my low powered microscopes.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 3, 2010)

8)


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, where's the color? I can't see the gold! 

Just for the record, there is no Pentium chip with purple ceramic and a black cap. Only either gold capped Pentium 1's were made, or just straight ceramic. The only black-capped Pentium-compatible processors I can think of off-hand would be the Cyrix variants.


----------

